# Fat-pie.com: the genious of David Firth



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2007)

http://fat-pie.com/

One of my favourite flash animation websites on the net. David Firth is a genious. The latest socklops cartoon is the best. Any other fans?

(I appologize if this thread is in the wrong forum)


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 12, 2007)

His Salad Fingers stuff is kinda lame in my eyes, but the Black and White cartoons about Berries and Roof-tiling are my favourites, they're amazing.

I haven't seen Socklops yet, it takes ages to load for me


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2007)

i like how he takes risks. There are a handful of cartoons on his sight that are so-so, but there is always one or two lines in each cartoon that have me laughing my ass off. I also like how he doesn't stick with one comedic or animation style.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 14, 2007)

What ya got in ya pockets mate? Fuckin' dick-ed!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 14, 2007)

"Be a good little bear and moisten granny's gash....careful, there may be a few loose kernels"

That had me in tears of laughter the first time I heard it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 14, 2007)

The milkman cartoon is the all time best flash animation ever.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 14, 2007)

His animations are so much fun to watch.

On a slightly unrelated note, my friend forgot to put the hiphen in fat-pie one time. He wasn't too happy.


----------

